# Office Outlook 2010 Quick parts



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

I have recently purchased a new laptop. i5 core, windows 7 all updates, plenty of free space and 6 GB Ram. I installed my Office 2010 Outlook, which almost works flawlessly on my old computer, on the new PC. 
Sending aznd receiving all work just fine. The problem is, Quick Parts will not remember any of the building blocks I save in it. Each time I close the program, they all disappear except for the Auto Text. Nothing remains in the Quick Parts selection. It allows me to save, to use, just as it should but then is lost each time I close or shut down the machine. 
Any ideas or help?
I apologize for not giving more information about the system and program, I just don't know what you would need.
Thanks,


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Take a look here for some specific information regarding testing and fixing that.


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you for your quick reply. I'll be trying this tomorrow on my day off and let you know.
Again, thanks for the help. I use this heavily. ))


----------

